# Any martial artists?



## Cadavuh (May 29, 2008)

I myself have been training Capoeira for about a year now xD. Anyone else into any martial arts?


----------



## DaveCarter (May 29, 2008)

I did Karate for about 9 years, then Tae Kwon Do for a couple of years and studied a bit of Ju Jitsu as well. Then last year I tore a ligament in my right knee, ended up having several months of physiotherapy and got told I wouldnt do martial arts again. Ah well, C'est La Vie...


----------



## jaxadam (May 29, 2008)

Yes, I have done an extensive amount of martial arts for as long as I can remember (well, ever since my Green Beret dad started training me at an early age). I have a lot of belts, trophies, medals, certificates, etc...

I've done a lot of the traditional Martial Arts, but for the past 6 years I've been going to a MMA school which is basically Thai boxing and ground. It's great.


----------



## Nerina (May 29, 2008)

Not now, but I'll watch a fight on tv anywhere anytime


----------



## jaxadam (May 29, 2008)

chavhunter said:


> Then last year I tore a ligament in my right knee, ended up having several months of physiotherapy and got told I wouldnt do martial arts again. Ah well, C'est La Vie...



Been there, done that. I just cracked three ribs and broke some metacarpals a few weeks ago, but it all gets better.

I've had a LOT of injuries, but luckily they all heal.


----------



## Lee (May 29, 2008)

I have a black belt in Karate, and I have the bad knees to prove it


----------



## jaxadam (May 29, 2008)

Lee said:


> I have a black belt in Karate, and I have the bad knees to prove it



They say your knees are the first thing to go when you get older. First, your left knee, then your right knee, then your weenie.


----------



## Lee (May 29, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> They say your knees are the first thing to go when you get older. First, your left knee, then your right knee, then your weenie.



Older!?! I'm freaking 19


----------



## jaxadam (May 29, 2008)

Lee said:


> Older!?! I'm freaking 19



It's a joke... Hopefully your weenie is not going at 19...


----------



## Lee (May 29, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> It's a joke...



I know, I just had to get used to the sound of crackling every time I got up.


----------



## jaxadam (May 29, 2008)

Lee said:


> I know, I just had to get used to the sound of crackling every time I got up.



Just wait, it gets worse. I can't even open a jar of salsa with my right hand.


----------



## Jason (May 29, 2008)

I did Capoeira back in middle school


----------



## jaxadam (May 29, 2008)

Capoeira is one of the martial arts I've never done, but actually looked very interesting.

"Only The Strong"

Only the Strong (1993)


----------



## Jason (May 29, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Capoeira is one of the martial arts I've never done, but actually looked very interesting.
> 
> "Only The Strong"
> 
> Only the Strong (1993)



It's cool its like martial arts and dance mixed together there isn't any contact


----------



## Nerina (May 29, 2008)

I did Krav Maga until I broke my foot while running across a road in Miami..... 
I miss it soooooooo much, it was great.


----------



## jaxadam (May 29, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I did Krav Maga until I broke my foot while running across a road in Miami.....



Collins Ave?



Jason said:


> It's cool its like martial arts and dance mixed together there isn't any contact



I know, it looks really cool, just never got into it.


----------



## Nerina (May 29, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Collins Ave?



wtf, yes, it was actually


----------



## jaxadam (May 29, 2008)

Nerina said:


> wtf, yes, it was actually



Imagine that...


----------



## Nerina (May 29, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Imagine that...



*GASP* Are you spying on me?!


----------



## Naren (May 29, 2008)

I used to do Kenpo karate and later Gojuryuu karate. Haven't done either in about 8 years now.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 29, 2008)

Nerina said:


> *GASP* Are you spying on me?!



Of course.


----------



## Nerina (May 29, 2008)

Ok, where am I now?


----------



## Zepp88 (May 29, 2008)

I was in Tae Kwon Do was I was little, it was the cool thing to do because Power Rangers were fucking awesome when you were little


----------



## Zepp88 (May 29, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Ok, where am I now?



In an orange....naturally.


----------



## Nerina (May 29, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> In an orange....naturally.



Nope, you're wrong, I was in a coconut


----------



## Zepp88 (May 29, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Nope, you're wrong, I was in a coconut



I'm orange/brown colorblind


----------



## Nerina (May 30, 2008)

but coconuts have rough skin, oranges are smooth and bouncy


----------



## Zepp88 (May 30, 2008)

Nerina said:


> but coconuts have rough skin, oranges are smooth and bouncy





[action=Chuck Norris] roundhouse kick [/action]


----------



## Nerina (May 30, 2008)

[action=Nerina]ducks and hits Zepp in the head with a coconut[/action]


----------



## daybean (May 30, 2008)

Jason said:


> It's cool its like martial arts and dance mixed together there isn't any contact






thats an art of its own. who wants to breakdance fight? no hitting


----------



## Nerina (May 30, 2008)

daybean said:


> thats an art of its own. who wants to breakdance fight? no hitting



[action=Nerina]picks up a coconut and waps daybean with it at lightning speed......[/action]

Still wanna play?


----------



## daybean (May 30, 2008)

no fair, and what kinda coconuts are you using.


----------



## Nerina (May 30, 2008)

Thats a secret.........


----------



## daybean (May 30, 2008)

old chinese seceret... i get it 

im upgrading my weapon to a jalapeno, and a sling shout.


----------



## daybean (May 30, 2008)

Nerina said:


> [action=Nerina]picks up a coconut and waps daybean with it at lightning speed......[/action]
> 
> Still wanna play?




i didn't hear no bell!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 30, 2008)

I took Tai Chi for a few years, Ju Jitsu, and Jeet Kune Do briefly. I also studied Iaido weapons training and Budo Nigara, informally with someone I know who trained in it (I think that's how you spell it).


----------



## Cadavuh (May 30, 2008)

daybean said:


> thats an art of its own. who wants to breakdance fight? no hitting



 you guys have no idea! there is contact if you dont get out of that way of the kicks. also your constantly trying to trick your opponent and trip them or something of that sort. Also like 90% of the core breakdancing moves come from capoeira


----------



## kmanick (May 30, 2008)

I studied Taoist Kung Fu for about 8 years in my 20's.
My teacher moved to florida to study with his Master
and I just stopped, but now my daughter (who just turned 6)
wants to take some form so I'm trying to find a comparable school or style so I
can get back into it too.


----------



## daybean (May 30, 2008)

Cadavuh said:


> you guys have no idea! there is contact if you dont get out of that way of the kicks. also your constantly trying to trick your opponent and trip them or something of that sort. Also like 90% of the core breakdancing moves come from capoeira



 no i dont sorry. iwas just trying to be funny, but really whos down for some breakdance fighting?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 30, 2008)

Lifelong independent student of martial arts.  I've read most of the books on MA, then read 'The Tao of Jeet Kune Do', and was blown away.

I wrestled in high school.
Judo in college.
Studied MMA for the last 8 years or so, although nothing too formal.


I'm a big fan of Greco-Roman, western boxing, Thai kickboxing, and BJJ.


----------



## Toshiro (May 30, 2008)

I took some private Kendo and Iaido lessens back in the late 90s.


----------



## daybean (May 30, 2008)

kidding aside, i just box and sparr sometimes. ive learned some submissions and takedowns.

...aslo thai bo...


----------



## Groff (May 30, 2008)

I did some Jiu Jitsu for a while. My friend took Jeet kun do, but his puny striking art was no match for my grappling  

I wish I still trained, it was fun, good exercise, and gave me some physical confidence. I didn't realize how vulnerable I was until I started training. I thought It would be easy to just punch someone in the face, I was dead wrong. Ever since then i've been obsessed with grappling/submission martial arts more than stuff like karate and tae kwan do, for some reason karate just seems more like aerobics to me anymore. Probably because they give 5 year olds black belts for knowing forms... Now a Korean who's been training since he was a kid... Now THAT'S deadly... A 5 year old black belt? Not so deadly 

I'm still considering tae kwan do for no other reason than to get some exercise.



Toshiro said:


> I took some private Kendo and Iaido lessens back in the late 90s.



Kendo is fun!


----------



## Toshiro (May 30, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Kendo is fun!



Hell of a lot more fun than all the fucking seiza starting point Iaido katas.  If I tried those now, I'd probably cramp into that spot and need a doctor to un-pretzel me.


----------



## Drage (Jun 5, 2008)

Took Wing-Chun Kung Fu for 6 years, Chito Ryu Karate for 2. 

The Academy I was at for Kung Fu turned into a disguishingly bad McDojo, and the Karate just wasn't for me.

Im considering taking boxing, fencing, yoga, or maybe something completely different when Im done College, who knows?


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 5, 2008)

I got a black belt in kenjutsu and a brown belt in karate, I started training when I was seven and stopped when I turned 20.


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 5, 2008)

I've trained in Taekwondo, jiujitsu, MMA and I'm currently looking into Baguazhang. I'm just a little too beat to shit now to really be doing the high impact stuff.

I couldn't deal with the Take-your-dough BS with Taekwondo and people who really didn't deserve to gain rank basically buying their belts.


----------



## Moro (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been training Taekwon-Do ITF for 2 and a half years now. I'm up to 5th gup. Long way to go. But I love it.


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 5, 2008)

Trained Thaiboxing (Muay Thai) for 3 years. Tore 2 tendons in my right ankle one year, tore a ligament in my left ankle a year later. Just now getting to where I can start it again. And no, not UFC Muay Thai. 

As in, Lumpinee Stadium Muay Thai. Fighters like Buakaw, Kaoklai, Bonjasky, etc...

I love it and miss it so much. It was so hard to leave it.


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 5, 2008)

I trained for about 5 years with brazilian jiu jitsu my trainer was tough but it all paid off I still do a little training not as much though.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 5, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> Hell of a lot more fun than all the fucking seiza starting point Iaido katas.  If I tried those now, I'd probably cramp into that spot and need a doctor to un-pretzel me.




Word - I CANT STAND UP I CANT STAND UP 

Id like to get into Kyudo (archery) but nobody around here teaches it - shooting bows is kind of relaxing


----------

